# Is nibbling normal?



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Our new rescue dog Colt has a habit that to me is rather unusual. He likes to "nibble" on me. If I bend over him, he "nibbles" at my cheek, chin and neck. It's not really "biting" but more of "nibbling". It doesn't hurt or leave a mark or anything. When I bend over to pet or hug Flash, Colt "nibbles" on my hair, down my arm, on the side of my leg, etc. Sometimes when I am in the kitchen doing something, he comes up and sits beside me and "nibbles" on the side of my leg or pant leg. If I look at him when he does this, he does his customary head lowered and looks up at me with his eyes rolled up. (He has done this since we got him. Like he's not sure if he can look at us or if we are going to yell or what. ) 

I was wondering if this is customary to shelter dogs, insecure dogs, certain breeds of dogs, or just dogs in general. I've never had a dog do this before. At first it was unnerving as I thought eventually I would be feeling a "pinch" or something but it's always gentle and almost "nervous" like. Now it is almost endearing. I'm not sure if it is a habit I should try to stop or if it is okay or has a purpose (to him). He doesn't seem to do it to anyone else yet.

Opinions? Ideas?

Note: I would just like to add that I love the wealth of knowledge and sharing this forum gives. No matter how odd the subject, someone always seems to have an idea. Thank you to everyone here.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Our mastiff mix puppy does this all the time, not to me but to our other dogs.

But I have never seen a dog do it before, but its so funny, she almost looks like a little monkey grooming another monkey lol.

I would only try and stop it if it bothers you.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My Mom's Lhasa did this his whole life. Only on material that my mom was wearing, like pant hem's and shirt sleeves. He'd do it to people he felt comfortable with, never strangers. My mom actually would go home and put on an older pair of pants, she called her "nibble pants" so the dog could do that. She didn't like wearing good pants and having him do it as it put permanent creases in the hem area.

We used to joke that maybe he was weaned too early. It seemed to comfort him though, and was harmless.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My dog does it and, when I asked my trainer about it, she said she thought it was a sign of endearment and I could allow it if I want to. He mostly does it after I have wrestled with him and we have settled on the floor. He's a timid dog and when we wrestle, it is pretty special


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

How funny! It sounds sweet. The only time my rescue dog "nibbles" me is when I hold her paw and she wants it back. It's like she knows she can't bite me, but somehow wants to make me let go.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Nea likes to nibble on hair, very gently. One of her favorite perches if you're sitting down is to climb up on your shoulder like a parrot and then nom on your head. She's a(n adorable) wierdo.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Its called flea biting and is a sign of affection. Nash does it to me every so often.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our schnauzer used to do this all the time - was very sweet. Not so sweet to wake up to a bearded beast nibbling on your ear, though! Used to scare the heck out of me sometimes if she did it when I was in a really deep sleep. I'd wake up thinking the hounds of hell were upon me.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't get nibbled on usually. Usually, I get the "nose tap" like "I'm here." 

Sometimes he'll paw me. 

If I bend over or am kneeling and my head is in reach - he'll lick it all day.

I get licked more than nibbled. Maybe he doesn't love me as much as your dog loves you


----------

